# Hog Night-Eye off the rocks!



## FishHead (Oct 22, 2005)

Posting this pic for a buddy of mine. Turned him on to the night deal of the rocks. 
This hog slammed his HJ on 12/29/2011 She measured 32 inches with a 20 1/2 inch girth.
Looking at 13 pounds 15 oz dead weight the next day. All I could say to him 
at the time was DAM, THATS A GOOD ONE !!


----------



## WALGILL (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats a pig, nice fish!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Holley Smokes thats HUGE


----------



## Shark Attack (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, what a catch! Should've told him to throw her back and let her grow another year. hahaha.


----------



## johnnys cash (Jun 16, 2010)

All I can say is Dam that is a good one.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice and very apparrent as to what she was eating.........anything she wanted


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

dam thats a good one!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Now thats a stud!!!!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

all I can say is wow:B


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

That's a pig.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very, very nice pig. that firetiger is one of my favorite night bite baits.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Real nice fish. Good job guy. 


Posted from my iPad


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Very likely would have weighed 15 plus if weighed the same night. True fish of a lifetime...at least it would be for me.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Awesome fish cant imagine catching that casting. That had to be a rush. Nice work. BD


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Geez all mighty. I couldn't imagine hooking that fish on the rocks. Time to break out the snow suit and do a little shore fishing I guess..


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

True giant nice job


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

FishHead said:


> DAM, THATS A GOOD ONE !!


It most certainly is. 
Congrats to your buddy !!

GR
Eyes On Charters


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Pigzilla! I can't imagine netting that fish from the rocks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Would be interesting to hear the story!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome catch. That fish must have about 50 shad in its stomach.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Nice one! She has been well fed..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shark Attack said:


> Wow, what a catch! Should've told him to throw her back and let her grow another year. hahaha.


yep, should have threw her back and let her grow up, he he he he.
sherman


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fantastic fish! I've never been shy so I'll ask what everyone is wondering, WHICH ROCKS(where)?? "The V"?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Congrats on that one! Fish of a lifetime indeed!


----------



## Deep Freeze (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pic...she's a pig! I like seeing those big fish.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

What a hogg!!!!! :G


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Dang what a piggie!
A wall mount replica for sure on that one! Beautiful fish!!!


----------



## FishHead (Oct 22, 2005)

> Fantastic fish! I've never been shy so I'll ask what everyone is wondering, WHICH ROCKS(where)?


Just a little screte spot that not a lot of guys know about.. LOL


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! One hell of a fish. Congrat great job!!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

FishHead said:


> Just a little screte spot that not a lot of guys know about.. LOL


Is it lit up any more. Back in the days it used to be.

GOOD JOB on the HOG!!!!!! Makes dealing with the elements worth every minute.


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

What a beast! Bet she felt like 30 lbs by the time you got to the truck.. Congrats !!


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Thats awesome!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

CHEESE AND RICE THAT'S A BIG FISH !!!!!!!!!!!!! makes my 10#-30" look small....


----------



## glassbass (Apr 19, 2011)

A man couldn't forget catching this monster even if he had alzheimers. Great catch.


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

Fish-Crazy said:


> Is it lit up any more. Back in the days it used to be.
> 
> GOOD JOB on the HOG!!!!!! Makes dealing with the elements worth every minute.


I remember when it was in its old spot before they lengthened the pier and moved it. It is a good place for big 'eyes. There can be some bold racoons out there on the bit warmer evenings.


----------



## FishHead (Oct 22, 2005)

FredT said:


> I remember when it was in its old spot before they lengthened the pier and moved it


Wow, Just wondering what year they did that ? We call that the blockhouse
now. Man, you must have pulled some real monsters... back then.

O ya the lights are on now this year.. Me & Gerg went out tonight after the 2 day hard W NW blow & :S


----------



## cjursik (Jan 6, 2012)

Biggest Walleye I have ever seen in my entire life!!!!! MOnster, way to go Uncle Greg!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow - Thanks for sharing the Pic and Congrats - What a hog!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

That ain't no pig...what's up guys? That's a damn rhino!!!


----------



## boatlimit (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice fish ...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow! what a fish! congrats! going on the wall?


----------



## koopfeege (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't do much shore fishing for walleye but would like to try. Can't say that I recognize this spot, as I am from Cleveland area. Any help as to where this is? Thanks


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome Walleye! Seems like everyone's really getting into them lately I really need to get out and get them!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boatlimit (Jan 9, 2012)

Be sure to post a post Taxidermy picture ..


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Holy Crap!!!! Dang thats a horse!!!


----------

